# Fully recovered- EVERYONE CAN



## Manz556 (Jan 5, 2020)

to whoever is reading this, I just want you to know that even if you don’t believe it right now, I can guarantee that you will get 100% better. I suffered from severe DP and depression after a breakup with my 5 year boyfriend and I genuinely thought I was going crazy and my life was over. I would have continuos repetitive ‘crazy’ thoughts about whether I was real or if the world around me was real and therefore as a result, If the people who were telling me I would get better we’re even real/valid people to listen to. The fact is, you just have to embrace this current state that ur in because that is the key to overcoming it. Give yourself a goal of 5 days in which you promise not to come on these forums and do activities with ur friends and families - you will instantly start to feel better. There is no point in going over and over the DP thoughts - that’s all they are, they are THOUGHTS the equivalent of you thinking you want a burger for lunch is the equivalent of you thinking a DP thought. It’s not that deep. You got this and please write for any advice or help needed. NO DOUBT YOU WILL OVERCOME THIS !


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Lol. How long did you experience dp/dr?


----------



## Cali123 (Jan 5, 2019)

I disagree that it’s just thoughts. I can go days without thinking about it, I can go months without coming on this site but I physically know it’s there. Dp isn’t just a thought, it’s physical symptoms for some. But glad your doing well


----------

